# Hunting For Chicken Rice



## Happy In Singapore (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, I've just moved to Singapore not long ago and heard about how good chicken rice tasted. I've had the common coffeeshop fare but I think there should be better stalls out there somewhere. Does anybody know where to find the better-quality stalls?


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

*Maxwell Street Hawker Center*

For Chicken Rice, I will always go back to Maxwell Street Hawker Center. Try to find Tian2x Chicken Rice... (close on Monday).. 
It always have a long queue. The rice is fragrant, and soft. Then the chicken also very tender.... and tasty.....
Usually I order big portion plus chicken liver.... 3.80 SGD.....:clap2:


I heard Mandarin Hotel in Orchard also have a good chicken rice, but until now I have n't try it.... But this one will cost you more as well.... 


Bon Apetite


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Chatterbox - at the Meritus Mandarin hotel - for the supposedly best chicken rice .. !!!


----------



## Happy In Singapore (Jun 24, 2009)

*Where is Meritus Mandarin?*

Hey guys, thanks for replying. You both seem to agree on Mandarin hotel. I think I'll pay the restaurant a visit then.

I tried searching for it on InSing. Is it at 333 Orchard Road, 37th Floor, Main Tower Mandarin Shopping Arcarde S238867? It's just to confirm, I don't want to go to another branch of the hotel by mistake.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, Chatterbox is in the Mandarin shopping center. Pray, could you enlighten me - what is with the chicken rice craving ? Seems a bit out for me .. haha


----------



## Madalene (Jun 4, 2011)

local chicken rice like in Thomson or West coast area.. cos usually only tourist will visit chatterbox not locals


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Madeline, you will be surprised that a lot of Tai Tai's patronise Chatterbox


----------



## alexwei (Jun 17, 2011)

Ex chef of chatterbox venture out and start his own chicken rice stall at downtown east at pasir ris , u can enjoy chatterbox chicken rice at a fraction of its price


----------



## Madalene (Jun 4, 2011)

Chatterbox is norm to see Tai Tai... hangout place.... 

and good to know that the chef had venture out.. will try for sure...

thanks


----------



## backinsg (Jul 14, 2011)

Try Boon Tong Kee - it has branches all over Singapore.
Not sure about Chatterbox. Had it a few months ago, and the meat was not tender. Chatterbox's lobster laksa is better


----------



## singalong (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a shop at Far East plaza in level 4 that serve good local chicken rice. No so "Commercial like". Authentic and nice 


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried once the new Boon Tong Kee in Upp Bt Timah and its seems to lose its unique taste. BTK used to be v good when they sell only chicken rice and run solely at Balestier Rd. Now u see quite a few branches around and thats why i think their taste had disappear. 
THere is one store in Serangoon Gdn near the roundabt and its a restaurant unit also used to taste v good, but, dont know whether still ard.


----------



## fedorhaye (Jul 26, 2011)

The chicken rice near Bishan MRT is very nice and has good portion


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

There is another store known as Tiong Bahru Chicken Rice at Changi Village, which is along the long stretch of shops opp the bus interchange. This one also very good and selling at reasonable price. Some of the side dishes like Shisamo fish, bean sprout, toh fu, cuttle fish ball are all $3 only. WOrth giving a try if u r there


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

there are 2 types of chicken rice. The first type is the roasted, or what the locals call 'black' chicken rice. The other one is 'white' chicken rice. the 'black is known for the skins crispyness and the 'white' is known for its smoothness. yum yum!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and I dunno how far it is true .. but, normally the white chicken, when left over, becomes roasted and becomes the black one .. 

Hence the aversion of many a friend of mine to eat the 'roasted' chicken rice   

I could be wrong ...


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> and I dunno how far it is true .. but, normally the white chicken, when left over, becomes roasted and becomes the black one ..
> 
> Hence the aversion of many a friend of mine to eat the 'roasted' chicken rice
> 
> I could be wrong ...


Haha, damn i never thought of that before But yea its a myth.

The chickens are prepared differently from the start and the whole process is different.


----------



## newlaunchsingapore (Dec 16, 2011)

agree boon tong kee is good.. do try it out.. 

very easy to know which 1 is good.. just go to those where got people queue 1.. lol


----------

